# How do I cut up t-shirts like on tv??



## missprissy82 (May 1, 2006)

lately ive been seeing a lot of cut up tshirts, and i love how they look. the problem is, i dont exactly know how to cut them up, and i dont want to waste a brand new shirt that i cant even resale. i love junkfood vintage style tees, but i want to put my own personal stamp on it. i want my style to be more original. if anyone has pointers or links, please post 4 me... ty


----------



## Liz (May 1, 2006)

your best bet is to just try/ start with a little bit and go from there.

or you can practice with cheap tees, but they might come out a little different because of the different materials


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 1, 2006)

t-shirt surgery?? http://ohmystars.net/craft/index.htm


----------



## missprissy82 (May 1, 2006)

wow! thanks a bunch, these are cute. i dont want to stop at that so please people, keep posting.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 1, 2006)

there is this book i have called Generation T. it gives patterns for 108 ideas on how to destroy a tshirt. its really awsome and only costs about $15.


----------



## Aquilah (May 1, 2006)

I need to start watching more TV b/c I have no clue what kind of shirts you're talking about... Or I might, but just can't visualize them... I'll have to check out the link... Good luck on your quest!


----------



## missprissy82 (May 1, 2006)

yeah, i heard about that book. i guess ill have to grab it. have you done any, yet? how do you like them?


----------



## missprissy82 (May 1, 2006)

tyra made the girls do it one on of the old ANTM. i also see them on a lot of hip hop videos.www.generation-t.com


----------



## LilDee (May 1, 2006)

i really like this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lainey (May 3, 2006)

carefully about fraying edges and such that will unravel depending on the fabric &gt;_&lt;


----------

